# Alert: Mondrian LOOK handlebars on ebay



## justin.

If you happen to come across Mondrian painted carbon handlebars on Ebay, just a heads up, they are not ours. See below for the difference between a LOOK bar and a fake LOOK bar...

Fake...









Real...


----------



## bikerjulio

why not tell ebay?

I just messaged the seller of today's auction due just before 9.00pm. item 120825907188. he may not want to soil his 100% rating.


----------



## bikerjulio

sold for $250.


----------



## aclinjury

appears nobody cares. all the carbon stuff is made in china or taiwan anyway. There's nothing special about the Look carbon.


----------



## justin.

aclinjury said:


> appears nobody cares. all the carbon stuff is made in china or taiwan anyway. There's nothing special about the Look carbon.


Actually, we still hand lay carbon in our factory in Nevers France. So, yeah...it's a little bit special


----------



## bikerjulio

ebay has a report for counterfeit items. I just suggested it to the Pinarello camp.










Did you use it?


----------



## aclinjury

justin. said:


> Actually, we still hand lay carbon in our factory in Nevers France. So, yeah...it's a little bit special


Really?? Well then that is a rarity for sure! Props to Look!

As an aside, Cyfac doesn't make their carbon tubes. It's Taiwanese carbon tubes.


----------



## robdamanii

justin. said:


> Actually, we still hand lay carbon in our factory in Nevers France. So, yeah...it's a little bit special


I thought some of the frames were coming out of a factory in Tunisia? I thought the 595 was the last to be laid up in France (before the 695 came out?)

I'd be tickled if the 585 was actually of French origin. I was happy enough that it didn't come out of China/Taiwan.


----------



## aclinjury

um Tunisia??? I'll take Taiwan over Tunisia.

I know lots of folks (myself included) make fun of China & Taiwan carbon, but in all honesty I think they are quite good stuff provided that there's quality control. It's the knock-offs and generic carbon fiber stuff that's of suspect. Many of the best Easton carbon products are made in China. And the best Specialized products are made in Taiwan. Tunisia is nowhere close to Taiwan, but it is closer to France which save on transportation cost.


----------



## robdamanii

aclinjury said:


> um Tunisia??? I'll take Taiwan over Tunisia.
> 
> I know lots of folks (myself included) make fun of China & Taiwan carbon, but in all honesty I think they are quite good stuff provided that there's quality control. It's the knock-offs and generic carbon fiber stuff that's of suspect. Many of the best Easton carbon products are made in China. And the best Specialized products are made in Taiwan. Tunisia is nowhere close to Taiwan, but it is closer to France which save on transportation cost.


What's to say there's any problem with Tunisia? From my understanding, Look owns that factory and staffs it with company employees, not sub contracted schlubs who want nothing more than to earn 2 dollars per day.


----------



## PlatyPius

aclinjury said:


> um Tunisia??? I'll take Taiwan over Tunisia.
> 
> I know lots of folks (myself included) make fun of China & Taiwan carbon, but in all honesty I think they are quite good stuff provided that there's quality control. It's the knock-offs and generic carbon fiber stuff that's of suspect. Many of the best Easton carbon products are made in China. And the best Specialized products are made in Taiwan. Tunisia is nowhere close to Taiwan, but it is closer to France which save on transportation cost.


Banish it to Trollheim!

Seriously dude.... 
LOOK bars are made in China!
Cyfac uses carbon tubes from Taiwan!
Tunisia sucks goat balls!
My moustache smells like cabbage!

Are you grossly uninformed, alarmist, a troll, or what?


----------



## aclinjury

calm down. I shall withdraw all my statements. Tunisia is the carbon fiber hub of the world.


----------



## CleavesF

I hate to say it, but those fake handlebars look AWESOME.


----------



## PlatyPius

CleavesF said:


> I hate to say it, but those fake handlebars look AWESOME.


Sadly, I agree with you...those look awesome.


----------



## robdamanii

PlatyPius said:


> Banish it to Trollheim!
> 
> Seriously dude....
> LOOK bars are made in China!
> Cyfac uses carbon tubes from Taiwan!
> Tunisia sucks goat balls!
> My moustache smells like cabbage!
> 
> Are you grossly uninformed, alarmist, a troll, or what?


I vote troll after the other carbon thread he got involved in.


----------



## bmxhacksaw

CleavesF said:


> I hate to say it, but those fake handlebars look AWESOME.


^^This^^

And I own a Look 586 R-Light Limited Edition. If I had a Mondrian I'd probably run them even if I knew they weren't legit because they look badass.


----------



## Chris-X

So, really, what's the story on these fake carbon frames and parts? 

Are they more susceptible to failure?

Red Kite Prayer had some interesting reviews of Cervelo frames recently. He anonymously quoted industry sources that said it looked like Cervelo did a very good job with their CF layups which indicated they had taken great care as opposed to what was referred to as the "big three." I'm assuming Trek, Specialized, Giant.

_I’ve long admired Cervelo’s work, even if I have found some of their designs less than attractive, or comfortable. The SLC-SL remains one of the most unpleasant to ride bikes I’ve ever swung a leg over. But with a pair of Zipps, it was a very fast bike. I found myself constantly scrubbing speed inside the group. What was more impressive about the bike was its torsional stiffness. The bike, despite its aerodynamic-profile tubes, didn’t twist to any appreciable degree. I’ve been on many similarly shaped frames that would twist under a hard acceleration even while firmly ensconced in the saddle.

What elevated my regard for Cervelo’s work a few years ago came not from anything their PR people told me, not from a big win aboard one of their bikes and certainly not from some bike magazine review. An engineer for one of their competitors had baked apart a frame and told me of the sophisticated layup they were using. That there were places where he’d have loved to know what fiber they were using to achieve the stiffness and strength they managed at the bottom bracket. The frame was too light, too stiff and too strong to make the answer easy or obvious.

Cervelo touts its “squoval” tubing shape, which is a cross between oval and square which they say is better able to withstand twisting forces.

This guy was unimpressed with some of the work he was seeing from the big three. He talked about how you’d see stacks of fiber maybe five or 10 sheets thick grabbed and placed. Maybe with decent care, maybe not. In his view it was the downside of having to achieve the production numbers they needed. He said with Cervelo you could tell that each sheet was placed individually. You can’t make frames as quickly that way, he told me. But they break less often and usually offer the rider better quality and improved stiffness because the sheets are perfectly oriented for their intended role.

The conversation (actually, I’ve had a similar conversation with two other engineers not employed by the Canadians) made me sit up and take note of Cervelo in a fresh way. It also gave me a new perspective on my previous experience with the SLC-SL. Maybe some of that incredible stiffness was due to great care. _

It seems that RKP excessively "promotes" Specialized so it's difficult to know what's pr and what actually has any meaning on the site.

My main concern with my bike is whether it has structural integrity and I don't know that I would trust the bars in the OP without a known company standing behind that product. I don't particularly care what ethnic group is making the product. I do want the workers to be treated fairly and humanely though.

On the surface, knowing very little, I'm more apt to trust a company with French oversight that operates in North Africa, than a loose band of counterfeiters who don't seem to be a legally operating entity.


----------



## 45ronin

*Justin - please help*

I need one more most to list links so this one is only a teaser...


----------



## 45ronin

*Here goes..*

Justin, 

Do these look like the real thing. Obviously an older generation EDH but I had no clue there were fake Look handlebars abound.


https://skydrive.live.com/redir.aspx?cid=e68295e1bf758d86&resid=E68295E1BF758D86!406&parid=root


eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------

